# John Williams' 8-staff sketch pad: Starwars Ep 3 Revenge of the Sith



## Sebastianmu (Jan 18, 2016)

I found this and thought it might be of interest for some people here! It's two pages of authentic JW writing in 8 staffs, i.e. before it went to the orchestrator, edited to the recording of that passage.

Enjoy!


----------



## acicero (Jan 18, 2016)

I would love to see more of these.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Sebastianmu (Jan 19, 2016)

acicero said:


> I would love to see more of these.


Me too. I have no idea where the guy who uploaded it to YT got them from, though..


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## acicero (Jan 19, 2016)

I would love to be able to write sketches like that, but its hard to find a comprehensive "guide" on the different labels etc. I'm guessing you need to work under a good composer to learn the shorthand for something like that.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 19, 2016)

It would be nice to see what StaffPad for Windows 10 or Notion for IOS would make of his handwriting. 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 19, 2016)

EDIT Irrelevant referral to a deleted post.


----------



## acicero (Jan 19, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> EDIT Irrelevant


Wow, people really are offended by that? I can't imagine a more pointless activity than reporting a guy who has a hard on for JW's sketches.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 19, 2016)

Guys, if you your admiration for the craft gives you a sexual arousal then it may be true after all. Or you just can not find any other language for your appreciation. However if you want to express that sort of language in open public then there might be places more suited for it than VI-Control.

BTW you put us moderators into an uncomfortable position with this. Please consider it for a minute before you hit the post button. Thanks.


----------



## Will Armitage (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been waiting long for a glimpse of John William's sketches. They are very, very hard to find. I really learned a lot from this video. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm having trouble learning much of anything from it. The notations are so tiny. It would be very, very helpful to me if you indicated exactly and specifically what you have learned from viewing the video. It might help me in viewing other holigraphic scores which also seem to leave me cold since I cannot seem to decipher the scrawlings and tiny, tiny notes with inconclusive accidentals, etc. I can see how a professional orchestrator used to working with JW, etc. would have no problem immediately knowing his intentions, but for someone like me without possessing the official Orphan Annie decoder button, I remain clueless. I'm sure there is an incredible amount to learn from the scores, but I just can't discern it. The JW Signature Series printed scores is another matter entirely though... (And BTW I was just recently privileged to view Beethoven's original 5th Symphony score in Prague and same result... God bless the transcribers and copyists with 20/20...).

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm having trouble learning much of anything from it. The notations are so tiny. It would be very, very helpful to me if you indicated exactly and specifically what you have learned from viewing the video. It might help me in viewing other holigraphic scores which also seem to leave me cold since I cannot seem to decipher the scrawlings and tiny, tiny notes with inconclusive accidentals, etc. I can see how a professional orchestrator used to working with JW, etc. would have no problem immediately knowing his intentions, but for someone like me without possessing the official Orphan Annie decoder button, I remain clueless. I'm sure there is an incredible amount to learn from the scores, but I just can't discern it. The JW Signature Series printed scores is another matter entirely though... (And BTW I was just recently privileged to view Beethoven's original 5th Symphony score in Prague and same result... God bless the transcribers and copyists with 20/20...).

Bob


----------

